# 1973 Grand prix 350 engine fit in a 1968 GTO



## jd1968 (Jun 18, 2009)

I was buying a pontiac 350 engine and a 400 engine togetter the 350 is ready to go but I will need to rebuild the 400 I was wondering if I can run the 350 in there till I get the 400 ready. The 350 was out of a 1973 Grand prix will this fit in the 68 GTO Thanks Jim


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, it will bolt right in and all accessory holes should work. No external dif between 350 and 400, or most Pontiacs, except the 301.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:agree


----------

